# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  VTV i OSTV 17.3.

## božana

U ponedjeljak 17.3. na Vinkovačkoj televiziji VTV u 18.30 gostovat će Roda Saša Vorkapić s temom ASUIBI, a isti dan u 17.30 na Osječkoj televiziji OSTV možete pratiti temu o pravima trudnica i roditelja te pojedinostima vezanim uz porodiljnu naknadu, pravo na korištenje godišnjeg odmora i sl. koju će obraditi Roda Božana Matoš.

Gledajte nas!

----------


## anjica

:D

----------


## mamaja

čekamo  :D

----------


## Mukica

bravo cure  :D 
snimite obavezno

----------


## mamaja

evo jeeee!

----------


## anjica

Saska   :Klap:   fenomenalno

----------

